# New label what do you think



## ScubaDon (Jan 22, 2007)

I spent several hours over the past few days working on my labels. Have about 9 different ones here is the one that I want to put on the forum to see what y'all think about it. I live in a community called Timberlake so that is where it gets its name. Please let me know what you think or if I should go back to the drawing board. I have two 14 hour flights coming up so I have time to work on it if needed.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 22, 2007)

I like it!!! What program(s) are you using???


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 22, 2007)

I think it's GEAT!!!



I love the picture of the barn, and the paneled look to background, and the shadowing of the picture. 


I would go with it!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 22, 2007)

it is a program I bought at Costco called Impact Pro. I take a lot of pictures both underwater and of my grand daughter. My daughter takes the ones of my grand daughter and she does a great, great job. If anyone wants to see the most beautiful baby in the world send me your email addess and I will lay it on you. 


I do have one question about the label. Do I but the month that I bottle the wine, when I started making it or the date on the kit as to when the grapes were made into jucie?


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 22, 2007)

Love it! Very nice label!




You put whatever date on the label that YOU want! We put our bottling month and year on the label so it can aid us in knowing how long it's been in the bottle. But everyone has their own way of doing things.*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Jobe,
What do youthinkabout the color onthose bottles you gave me?


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 22, 2007)

I am going to botttle it when I get back from Dubai in Feb so I was thinking about putting Feb in from of the 2007


----------



## Joanie (Jan 22, 2007)

I only use the year it's bottled or if I did most of the work in one year before, I use that...like I did with the last three I bottled.

I've heard of impact Pro but that's all I can tell you about it!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 22, 2007)

They would look awesome! I didn't even think about that, but they would look great. 


As far as the year goes, I would go with the year the fruit was grown. But do to my growing inventory, Im going to start putting the date of bottling in small print somewhere on the label were it will be not as noticable for my record keeping.......................... Yea, right.... I keep records..............LOL....*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2007)

Never heard of impact pro but dont know of many of these programs
period. The label is great and I wouldt change a thing except, Just
Kidding! Awesome job Scuba!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.I want my first batch to be special


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 22, 2007)

I think it will be Scuba.


Then the second one becomes special.............. then the third.............. then the forth..................then the................ and on and on........ After a while, your making 3 to 4 kits at a time and gave up drinking wine a year ago


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 22, 2007)

That is the best way to let it age.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 23, 2007)

In your tummy






Great looking label Don









*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

That's a fine looking label Don! Fine looking label.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 23, 2007)

Really a nice label!! I like the rinse and return.





Ramona


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks guys,
I wanted to put something on the label about giving the bottle back and came up with the rinse and return. Hope it works.


It is 2:30 AM and I justfinished packing and heading off to the airport in an hour and a half. Headed to JFK at 6 AM and then off toDubai at 10:20. A non-stop 14 hour flight. 


catch y'all after 2/5. Might send a message from Dubai. If I have time with all there is to do over there. working all day and playing all night!


----------



## kutya (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice label...


----------

